# Newbie here!



## CardozagrL (Apr 29, 2015)

Hola ladies! 

My name is Luna... and I'm from Grand Rapids.. I love to fish, be on the water, and enjoy the peace that comes with it all! &#128522; Aside from my boyfriend I don't believe I've ever fished with another lady, but it would be nice one day to do so. . Soooo if anyone's ever interested I'm her! I look forward to learning as much as I can and giving as much help as I'm able to.

Have a great day!


----------



## Jarvinen (Dec 20, 2010)

Ever do any fly fishing? I visit GR sometimes and admit it would be nice to know someone who knows the area/rivers better.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello Luna & welcome to _The Site_!!


----------

